# Amount of oats consumed per day?



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

*Amount of Oats consumed in one day*​
0 - 50g 2122.34%51g - 100g 3132.98%101g - 150g 1920.21%150g - 200g 1212.77%201g - 250g 33.19%250g +88.51%


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

I started to have up to around 350g in one day,

Was wondering how much others are having?


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

i have around 180g but thinking of upping that as struggling to get the calories in


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

khani3 said:


> I started to have up to around 350g in one day,
> 
> Was wondering how much others are having?


Do you eat any other carbs?

Think 350g is about 230g carbs


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> Do you eat any other carbs?
> 
> Think 350g is about 230g carbs


Hello mate

It really depends on if I am training that day!

The oats I have are around 60g of carb in 100g oats, so I have around 210g carbs in the 350g oats

On training days I have around 300 - 350g carbs so I stick to my macros and just base everything around that.

I have cottage cheese which has around 15g carbs and then other protein source which have small amounts of carbs.

I started off around 4 years ago with 50g oats and just slowly started increasing, for the last 1.5 years I have been having at least 200g oats everyday (apart from one month every year where I don't eat much). Then recently I started doing 250 to 300g.

P.S BTW the 300g oats is just my breakfast and not split during the day


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

I have 125-150g for my breakfast every day


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Major Eyeswater said:


> I have 125-150g for my breakfast every day


I have 200g to start off with but then still find i am quite hungry.

I got 4 weeks left before i start cutting so need to hope I be ok cutting down my oats.


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

100g for breakfast smoothy

100g in PWO shake on training days

100-200g I suppose, I use it to adjust calories.


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Zero


----------



## kitinboots (Oct 20, 2013)

I'll have between 50-100g regular oats twice, plus 40g instant oats in my shake. I average 190g then I guess...can't get enough!


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

I don't understand how people cant get carbs in, 400g of pasta or rice feels like nothing spread over 3/4 meals in a 4k diet!

I had to use a whole 30g today because I only had 2 instead of 3 banana's for my protein blend so make up the 20g of carbs. usually I actually have a funny iced bran bar after training for p/c/f all in one, but never anything else regular


----------



## Contest (Oct 4, 2011)

Non-training/Cardio days - 0g

Training days - 200g

High carb days (twice a week) - 400g

Super duper high carb days - 1000g


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

zero.

was starting to bloat me so ive given them up for a while and replaced the cals with snickers


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Josh Heslop said:


> I don't understand how people cant get carbs in, 400g of pasta or rice feels like nothing spread over 3/4 meals in a 4k diet!
> 
> I had to use a whole 30g today because I only had 2 instead of 3 banana's for my protein blend so make up the 20g of carbs. usually I actually have a funny iced bran bar after training for p/c/f all in one, but never anything else regular


I have nearly 400g of pasta in my evening carb meal lol, im carb backloading though so no carbs before that


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

khani3 said:


> I have 200g to start off with but then still find i am quite hungry.


I mix mine with a pint of warm milk, leave to stand for 10 mins, then blitz with the blender & drink it. I'd always be hungry an hour later, but I went on gear a couple of months back & started putting around 30g of whey into the drink. With this, I don't get nearly as hungry so soon.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Josh Heslop said:


> I don't understand how people cant get carbs in, 400g of pasta or rice feels like nothing spread over 3/4 meals in a 4k diet!
> 
> I had to use a whole 30g today because I only had 2 instead of 3 banana's for my protein blend so make up the 20g of carbs. usually I actually have a funny iced bran bar after training for p/c/f all in one, but never anything else regular


400g of cooked rice equates to about 120g carbs, which on a 4k diet is no where near enough carbs. Triple that and you'll be closer to what you would need to consume on a 4k diet.


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Dark sim said:


> 400g of cooked rice equates to about 120g carbs, which on a 4k diet is no where near enough carbs. Triple that and you'll be closer to what you would need to consume on a 4k diet.


He is refering to dry weight i think pal


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

jord222 said:


> He is refering to dry weight i think pal


Exactly, cant imagune the logic in weighing cooked


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

around 50-100g... love my oats and they are so easy to prep


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

0 at the minute, cut milk out cos it doesn't sit well with me, and oats without milk is yucky


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Major Eyeswater said:


> I mix mine with a pint of warm milk, leave to stand for 10 mins, then blitz with the blender & drink it. I'd always be hungry an hour later, but I went on gear a couple of months back & started putting around 30g of whey into the drink. With this, I don't get nearly as hungry so soon.


I did not mention but I do also have whey with my oats but only sometimes have milk.

I dont use gear but an hour would be good for me, I finsh my oats and I am still hungry


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Josh Heslop said:


> Exactly, cant imagune the logic in weighing cooked


Why can't you? unless you put dry weight, who is to know.

I take it you measure chicken/meat after you cook it?


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

I have 80g every day does not sound alot but i eat alot more differnt type of carbs to go with it cutting at min start bulking next week so will up to mayb 120g oats ed see how i feel.


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

4 scoops


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Dark sim said:


> Why can't you? unless you put dry weight, who is to know.
> 
> I take it you measure chicken/meat after you cook it?


Weighing meat after cooked is pointless imo, i mean if you poach a chicken breast in boiling water it will weigh much more than if you cooked it in say an oven.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

jord222 said:


> Weighing meat after cooked is pointless imo, i mean if you poach a chicken breast in boiling water it will weigh much more than if you cooked it in say an oven.


Are you Josh' mouth piece lol?

Have you tried? Cos I have. You still lose weight when boiling in water, so far from pointless.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Dark sim said:


> Why can't you? unless you put dry weight, who is to know.
> 
> I take it you measure chicken/meat after you cook it?


again i cant see the logic in weighing anything cooked, i i cooked 100g of steak to well done it would then weigh 60 gram, if i cooked it blue it would weigh about 95G due to water contend yet have the same nutritional content. it makes diet random and un sure, far to unsure for this sport atleast. same for pasta, if i cook pasta for 3 min longer ti could weight another 150g due to water intake suddenly. the weight to macro's change when cooked. when dry they cant change only adjust evenly to match more or less water.

sorry i just assumed everyone would think liket hsi as it makes the most sense from a math and logic side.


----------



## jord222 (Sep 13, 2012)

Dark sim said:


> *Are you Josh' mouth piece lol?*
> 
> Have you tried? Cos I have. You still lose weight when boiling in water, so far from pointless.


No just giving some intelligent input :thumb:


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

None.Dont touch any Wheat or grains at all.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Josh Heslop said:


> again i cant see the logic in weighing anything cooked, i i cooked 100g of steak to well done it would then weigh 60 gram, if i cooked it blue it would weigh about 95G due to water contend yet have the same nutritional content. it makes diet random and un sure, far to unsure for this sport atleast. same for pasta, if i cook pasta for 3 min longer ti could weight another 150g due to water intake suddenly. the weight to macro's change when cooked. when dry they cant change only adjust evenly to match more or less water.
> 
> sorry i just assumed everyone would think liket hsi as it makes the most sense from a math and logic side.


I see where you are coming from, but I wouldn't necessarily say it makes the most sense from a logic and maths point. I consider myself a very logical person, yet work with cooked weights.

That 100g steak would still contain water if you cooked it blue. You can't weigh your meat before you cook it as you do not know how much water you will lose.

Sorry we've gone off topic OP


----------



## Felipe92 (Dec 10, 2013)

250 g of oats every morning, mixed with 50 g unflavoured whey, tablespoon of peanut butter and water.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Dark sim said:


> I see where you are coming from, but I wouldn't necessarily say it makes the most sense from a logic and maths point. I consider myself a very logical person, yet work with cooked weights.
> 
> That 100g steak would still contain water if you cooked it blue. You can't weigh your meat before you cook it as you do not know how much water you will lose.
> 
> Sorry we've gone off topic OP


you can weight ti before, all meat is given in its none cooked weights. so say 20g of protein per 100g of raw meat. if you cooked the steak the meat and protein cooks. the weight that vanishes is all water. so if you loost 40g of water it now weights 60g and has 20g per 60g once cooked. if you lost 20g of water then it is 20g per 80g of meat. if you cook it and weight it after you have no idea on the water lost, it could be 10% different, it could be 30% different, and that change can make alot of diff to accuracy.

my point is if you weight cooked you have to quess the content per gram due to not knowing the water lost. if you weight before you can use maths to know exactly what is in it. lost 50% of the meats weight. the protein per gram has now doubled since the weight has halved. the idea of weighing before is you dont need to know the water lost during cooking as the nutrition will be the same raw as good no matter what the weight change in the end.

surely knowing sumint 100% accurate makes more sense than having to try to guess to with in a boundary how much nutrients per gram you have?


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I have 100g blended oats and 50g whey drunk for my 12pm meal.

Makes me look pregnant for about 3 hours though.


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Felipe92 said:


> 250 g of oats every morning, mixed with 50 g unflavoured whey, tablespoon of peanut butter and water.


Almost perfect and just the way I make it but the unflavoured protein  , I use chocolate flavour or use unflavoured whey but then add some Flavdrops from MP.


----------



## Bentham1993 (Jan 5, 2014)

150g


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

So if I weigh 200g steak I am to assume 40g protein from this, knowing that I will lose a % to water during the cooking process?

I don't think the nutritional content info takes in to account water loss, it is a general across the board protein per 100g.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm sure nearly everybody weighs their food uncooked


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

In the past 360g but now 0 on non training days or 100-190g on training days.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Dark sim said:


> So if I weigh 200g steak I am to assume 40g protein from this, knowing that I will lose a % to water during the cooking process?
> 
> I don't think the nutritional content info takes in to account water loss, it is a general across the board protein per 100g.


you wont lose a % due to water, water contains exactly 0 protein.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

None anymore. They bloat me. Make me gassy and extremely full. Rice flour miles better option. Gluten free and amazing carb source.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> None anymore. They bloat me. Make me gassy and extremely full. Rice flour miles better option. Gluten free and amazing carb source.


How do you consume your rice flour? In shakes?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Dark sim said:


> How do you consume your rice flour? In shakes?


Yes mate. Not the best taste in the world but goes down easy with some whey in there.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Josh Heslop said:


> you wont lose a % due to water, water contains exactly 0 protein.


Hmm true, there is more to this I'm sure of it haha. There are a lot of people weighing cooked weight.

@dtlv - being the font of all knowledge, do you know the answer to this? Weigh food in raw state or cooked, to calculate macros?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Macros are usually taken from uncooked weight. Cooking does not reduce the amounts of protein etc in foods unless overcooking or cooking at extremely high temperatures are a factor.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Also weighing food after its cooked would be unpractical.

What if there is too much or too little, then what do you do??

Cook a little bit more or put a small amount in the fridge or throw it away??

At least uncooked you know exactly what you have when you begin the cooking process


----------



## Robbiedbee (Nov 27, 2013)

150g of Scott's Porage Oats, then drown it in semi-skimmed milk.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Dark sim said:


> Hmm true, there is more to this I'm sure of it haha. There are a lot of people weighing cooked weight.
> 
> @dtlv - being the font of all knowledge, do you know the answer to this? Weigh food in raw state or cooked, to calculate macros?


IMO generally it doesn't make that much different in all honesty so long as a person is consistent with the method they use... mixing up uncooked and cooked values just makes macro and calorie counting a headache.

The truth is that none of the labels are accurate anyway and are all averages. The calorie values on British food labels for example are ME (metabolizable energy) values - they already have deducted a certain number of kcals for the estimated energy loss in first stage human digestion, and rounded down some of the macros to make the numbers match - hardly accurate in the first place!

Interestingly different nations use different systems - some places use calorie values based on NME which also deduct the estimated average thermogenic effect of the foods, so be wary of using foreign calorie lists for foods.

Since you will never know the exact actual value either for your calorie maintenance figure or what you are eating, is best not to fuss over the exact details of it either - simply work out the guestimated figures that work for you and then be consistent with whatever method you use to manipulate energy intake on top of it - that way at least you can be confident that your adjustments are consistent and measured, even if the basal values are not.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Dark sim said:


> So if I weigh 200g steak I am to assume 40g protein from this, knowing that I will lose a % to water during the cooking process?
> 
> I don't think the nutritional content info takes in to account water loss, it is a general across the board protein per 100g.


I'm the same as you. Use to weigh my chicken pre cooking. 200g. Then one day decided to weigh it after grilling. Was now 140g. I assumed I wouldn't have got the full 200gs chicken worth of protein which is usually around 30-40g? So now I weigh after cooking.


----------



## Alanricksnape (Apr 5, 2013)

5028 calories every training day - None of which are from oats.


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

2 shakes ED with about 100-120g oats in, so 240g oats ED roughly.

soon to be 3 shakes worth trying to gain weight.


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Cam93 said:


> 2 shakes ED with about 100-120g oats in, so 240g oats ED roughly.
> 
> soon to be 3 shakes worth trying to gain weight.


Sorry what do you mean by ED?


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

khani3 said:


> Sorry what do you mean by ED?


Everyday


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Mey said:


> Everyday


 

Thanks


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yes mate. Not the best taste in the world but goes down easy with some whey in there.


Are they just as effective as oats for bulking up? Oats can make me feel sick like you described. Either that or it's milk.


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

khani3 said:


> Sorry what do you mean by ED?


Erectile Dysfunction... caused by too many oats.

Personally, I have 300g of oats. I put 100g in a shaker with 2 scoops of whey and fill with water then down the hatch.


----------



## Kickboxer.Stu (Feb 24, 2013)

Ranges from 75g low day to 230g on high carb day . Obv not all of the carbs on high carb day


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

200g


----------



## Clinton (Jun 7, 2012)

When you guys consume oats in the form of a shake, is this instant oats or something or just regular oats that could be used to make say porridge?

Only i find i struggle to eat much porridge at 6am so having them in a shake would mean i could consume more?


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2014)

Clinton said:


> When you guys consume oats in the form of a shake, is this instant oats or something or just regular oats that could be used to make say porridge?
> 
> Only i find i struggle to eat much porridge at 6am so having them in a shake would mean i could consume more?


There using ultra fine oats, to add to there shakes, some may use Quaker and blend them


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Clinton said:


> When you guys consume oats in the form of a shake, is this instant oats or something or just regular oats that could be used to make say porridge?
> 
> Only i find i struggle to eat much porridge at 6am so having them in a shake would mean i could consume more?


Instant oats (ready brek or supermarket own) are much nicer and easier to consume in a shake.

No powdery, gritty, clumpy mess in the shake either


----------



## Clinton (Jun 7, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> Instant oats (ready brek or supermarket own) are much nicer and easier to consume in a shake.
> 
> No powdery, gritty, clumpy mess in the shake either


Oh ok so i can use just normal porridge oats from tesco! I have never tried, always thought it would be difficult to consume in a shake, i have had the instant oats from myprotein but stopped, thought physically consuming as porridge is better than in a shake...


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Why so much oats for..?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Clinton said:


> Oh ok so i can use just normal porridge oats from tesco! I have never tried, always thought it would be difficult to consume in a shake, i have had the instant oats from myprotein but stopped, thought physically consuming as porridge is better than in a shake...


Instant oats from MP are different texture altogether to ready brek.

Can use normal oats and either grind them yourself in a blender or put them in your shaker and cover them with liquid and leave for 10-15 minutes to soften and then shake.

Putting them in a shake is more for convenience or if you struggle to eat


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

I just fvck 4 scoops of them in with 2 scoops protein powder add cold water and swallow them, tastes grand

I just use standard porridge oats too its so handy lads and its over before you know it ha


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Clinton said:


> Oh ok so i can use just normal porridge oats from tesco! I have never tried, always thought it would be difficult to consume in a shake, i have had the instant oats from myprotein but stopped, thought physically consuming as porridge is better than in a shake...


Clinton

They are not the normal regular oats, they are oat flakes which are much lighter then normal oats.


----------



## Clinton (Jun 7, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> Instant oats from MP are different texture altogether to ready brek.
> 
> Can use normal oats and either grind them yourself in a blender or put them in your shaker and cover them with liquid and leave for 10-15 minutes to soften and then shake.
> 
> Putting them in a shake is more for convenience or if you struggle to eat





khani3 said:


> Clinton
> 
> They are not the normal regular oats, they are oat flakes which are much lighter then normal oats.


Ok thanks guys, i just wanted to make sure that whatever oats i decide to go for, that its just as beneficial in a shake as it is eating!

Thanks


----------



## Figo_rulz11 (Mar 23, 2014)

Hm, I'd probably use 50G in morning shake and 40-50g PWO on training too. I then get the rest of my carbs from lentils, beans, rice etc.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Its hard to say. Differs when you bulk, cut, etc..


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

50g so far this year, think that balances to about .6 a day


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Josh Heslop said:


> 50g so far this year, think that balances to about .6 a day


Is that .6 post workout


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I have 50g in a shake atm but when I'm bulking I have 300g of oats a day


----------



## Ljb (Oct 14, 2009)

Jealous of all of you with yout oats, AM cardio means no carbs til 1pm and then its just chicken + 40g rice for 3 meals after...i enjoy waking up on a saturday when I train weights AM and can enjoy a nice bowl of porridge w/ peanut butter and whey! ahhhh


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Ljb said:


> Jealous of all of you with yout oats, AM cardio means no carbs til 1pm and then its just chicken + 40g rice for 3 meals after...i enjoy waking up on a saturday when I train weights AM and can enjoy a nice bowl of porridge w/ peanut butter and whey! ahhhh


Something to look forward to on the weekend ;o)


----------

